# Universities in Melbourne



## Editor

While Sydney is very often the focus of overseas student attention when looking to move to Australia, you will be surprised at the list of universities in Melbourne. These offer a range of different courses for overseas students and their popularity is certain to grow in the short, medium and longer term as more and more overseas students target the country.

At the moment the list of universities in Melbourne includes: –

Deakin University
Monash University 
RMIT University
Swinburne University of Technology 
University of Ballarat
University of Melbourne 
La Trobe University 
Victoria University 
Australian Catholic University

As with Australian education, this list of universities and education facilities will continue to grow with the Australian government is targeting a whole range of different countries as a means of attracting overseas students.

We should be grateful to you would post your comments and experiences of the above universities to assist those looking down this particular avenue.


----------



## GTaylor

The University of Melbourne has excellent facilities and beautiful grounds. The staff I have worked with from Melbourne Uni have been excellent. As a student I went to La Trobe. It wasn't my favourite place and now I like to refer to it as La Trocious!

Monash, RMIT and Deakin also have very good reputations. 

Good luck. Melbourne is a wonderful city.


----------



## banyuwangi

I reckon Monash university pretty good...


----------



## Evolve Migration Aus

Each university will be known for certain specialisations than others. The QS Top Universities ranking provides a guideline for overall student satisfaction on individual majors/subjects. Do you agree with the result?


----------



## Mariakarda

Good afternoon. I need help in choosing an university in Melburn, in which I can get a good knowledges of psychology. Thank`s for your attention.


----------



## caitlin

Ballarat is not in Melbourne, it is about 1hour away. I would not recommend it for international students. I would go somewhere central to the city with good public transport. All Universities are reputable and there's not really a "best" because it just depends on your own preference.
I went to Deakin which I enjoyed however, it is far from the city. I would recommend Swinburne or University of Melbourne as they are both central as well as RMIT city campus and ACU city campus. I would definitely not recommend RMIT or LaTrobe Bundoora as it is far from everywhere


----------



## Sulaimanm

I got my offer in this University of Melbourne 
and I hope to get that day I study there.


----------



## Tom Zen

A database is a collection of information that is organized so that it can easily be accessed, managed, and updated. In one view, databases can be classified according to types of content: bibliographic, full-text, numeric, and images.


----------



## Tom Zen

Oracle Database 12c introduces a new multitenant architecture that makes it easy to consolidate many databases quickly and manage them as a cloud service. Oracle Database 12c also includes in-memory data processing capabilities delivering breakthrough analytical performance. Additional database innovations deliver new levels of efficiency, performance, security, and availability. Oracle Database 12c comes in three editions to fit your business needs and budget: Enterprise Edition, Standard Edition, and Standard Edition One.


----------



## Tom Zen

An alternative concept in database design is known as Hypertext. In a Hypertext database, any object, whether it be a piece of text, a picture, or a film, can be linkedto any other object. Hypertext databases are particularly useful for organizing large amounts of disparate information, but they are not designed for numerical analysis.


----------



## Tom Zen

Traditional databases are organized by fields, records, and files. A field is a single piece of information; a record is one complete set of fields; and a file is a collection of records. For example, a telephone book is analogous to a file. It contains a list of records, each of which consists of three fields: name, address, and telephone number.


----------



## Tom Zen

Often abbreviated DB, a database is basically a collection of information organized in such a way that a computer program can quickly select desired pieces of data. You can think of a database as an electronic filing system.


----------

